# JKD in Maine



## Russ (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello one and all,

Does anyone know of any good instructors located near the Bangor area of Maine? My wife and I are planning on moving to Orono within the next year and I would like to continue my JKD journey.

Or maybe one of you would like to get together and train when we move to the area. Either way would be wonderful.

Thanks
Russ


----------



## simplicity (Oct 25, 2007)

You could host a seminar if no one is in that area....



Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## Russ (Oct 25, 2007)

simplicity said:


> You could host a seminar if no one is in that area....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a real good idea. Thanks!


----------



## simplicity (Oct 25, 2007)

If you are interested, I teach seminar's or workshop on JKD.......Just let me know when your ready to host one. 



Keep "IT Real, 
John McNabney


----------

